# Moving from doubt to assurance



## LarryCook (Jun 26, 2005)

Can anyone identify with this phenom? During all of my years of attending church as an adult, it always seemed that I didn't really feel an assurance of my salvation the way that others in the various churches that I attended seemed to. I figured that at some point something that was missing would kick in. 

I now realize that the reason for this was that I wasn't converted. Since the point where that occurred (which coincided with my being drawn to the reformed faith) I find that everything in my life is radically different, and that I go through the day with a completely new perspective (thank you Holy Spirit, Word, and WCF). 

The other part of this is amazing. Aren't you all continually amazed at how connected you are with other believers? I just can't get over the fact that there doesn't have to be any "pretend" courtesies or "artificiality" around others, but my relationship with fellow believers is real as is our connectedness.

All of this just makes me so unbelievably grateful to God. Tears well up when I reflect on the reality of my sonship to a God that is powerful beyond understanding. I also thank Christ for his obedience as he looked forward to the day when he would look in the eyes of each of his sheep and welcome them into his presence.

I don't know how to use the "mood" indicator so I'll just have to put it in here....it's simple: overjoyed

please be encouraged in your present difficulties,
Larry


----------



## Texas Aggie (Jun 26, 2005)

I believe one's "assurance" strictly comes from the Holy Spirit indwelling... this is definitely not something you can conjure on your own even though you may think you believe in Christ and made a partaker of the New Covenant.

This is a provision of the New Covenant at your regeneration. When the Spirit comes to dwell inside and actively works in your life, you feel the presence, you know He is there.

Your heart is circumcised to do nothing but His will, not yours. The Spirit will not lead you to anything contrary to the law. He leads you to a path of holiness which is part of your sanctification. 

When you allow the Spirit to lead, you WALK WITH GOD as Enoch and Noah. Your righteousness is one that exceeds the scribes and the Pharisees and now you are able to draw near to Him. This is such a great assurance.


----------



## just_grace (Jun 26, 2005)

*Salvation*

'Restore to me the Joy of MY Salvation'

It's 'peculiar' for sure, praise His Name...

TULIP


----------



## Michael Butterfield (Jun 27, 2005)

How about his as a possibility? The WCF has an interesting perspective. Assurance comes from: ". . . men, attending the will of God revealed in his Word, and yielding obedience thereunto, may, from the certainty of their effectual vocation, be assured of their eternal election . . ." I think 1st John also has a very similar idea. It is certainly a part of obedience.


----------

